# I miss you



## Calli

Hey everyone. I was just wondering if anyone could tell me how to say i miss you in German. Thanks so much,
Calli


----------



## Jana337

Hi and welcome! 

Du fehlst mir.

Jana


----------



## Calli

Thank you so much,
Calli


----------



## Haribo

Ich vermiss dich!

Wenn schon mal die wortwörtliche Übersetzung passt, sollte man sie auch nehmen.


----------



## jester.

Haribo said:


> Ich vermiss*e* dich!



Ich muss sagen, dass ich Janas Übersetzung besser finde. Sie wirkt emotionaler und ist m.E. auch wörtlich genug.


----------



## Whodunit

j3st3r said:


> Ich muss sagen, dass ich Janas Übersetzung besser finde. Sie wirkt emotionaler und ist m.E. auch wörtlich genug.


 
Eine ähnliche Diskussion hatten wir vor Kurzem schon.


----------



## Haribo

Whodunit said:


> Eine ähnliche Diskussion hatten wir vor Kurzem schon.



Oh, da war ich noch im Urlaub. 

@j3st3r:
"vermisse" mit "e" hinten dran ist zwar formal korrekt, aber so würde ich das niemals zu meiner Freundin sagen.
Einigen wir uns auf "Ich vermiss' dich!"?


----------



## Henryk

> Einigen wir uns auf "Ich vermiss' dich!"?


Nö.


----------



## Whodunit

Haribo said:


> "vermisse" mit "e" hinten dran ist zwar formal korrekt, aber so würde ich das niemals zu meiner Freundin sagen.
> Einigen wir uns auf "Ich vermiss' dich!"?


 
Wir sprechen aber hier von der Standardsprache und die verlangt, dass die Präsensendung der ersten Person Singular für alle regelmäßigen Verben "-e" lautet. Dialekte werden nur in den dafür vorgesehenen Threads behandelt, ansonsten könnte ja ein Bayer auch einfach herkommen und behaupten, dass man es bei ihm immer nur "i vermiss di" heiße.


----------



## jester.

Haribo said:


> Oh, da war ich noch im Urlaub.
> 
> @j3st3r:
> "vermisse" mit "e" hinten dran ist zwar formal korrekt, aber so würde ich das niemals zu meiner Freundin sagen.
> Einigen wir uns auf "Ich vermiss' dich!"?





Henryk said:


> Nö.



Ich stimme Henryk zu. "Ich vermiss' dich" würde ich auch nie _sagen_.


----------



## Henryk

> Ich stimme Henryk zu. "Ich vermiss' dich" würde ich auch nie _sagen_.


 Ich würde es schon so sagen. Ich habe nur eine ätzende Aversion gegen das Apostroph an der Stelle.


----------



## Whodunit

Henryk said:


> Ich würde es schon so sagen. Ich habe nur eine ätzende Aversion gegen das Apostroph an der Stelle.


 
Nicht nur das. Mir gefällt es auch nicht, wenn Dialektformen vorgeschlagen werden. Wir sind hier in einem Forum, in dem Leute die hochdeutsche Sprache lernen wollen. Erst wenn man mehr mit der Sprache vertraut ist, dann kann man sich an die Dialekte heran wagen.


----------



## Henryk

Kann man wirklich sagen, dass das dialektal ist? Ich würde das eher als Standard betrachten, nur eben nicht so schön formell wie mit dem e.


----------



## Whodunit

Standard ist zumeist das, was man in der Schule lernt. Und dieses Muster werden wohl die meisten Deutschlernenden kennen. Aber ich muss mich korrigieren: "vermiss" ist nicht Dialekt, sondern Umgangssprache.


----------



## Haribo

Henryk said:


> Ich würde es schon so sagen. Ich habe nur eine ätzende Aversion gegen das Apostroph an der Stelle.



Auch Auslassungszeichen genannt. Was stört dich daran?


----------



## Henryk

Es ist orthographisch inkorrekt.


----------



## Jana337

Henryk said:


> Es ist orthographisch inkorrekt.


Wieso?  Ortographisch inkorrekt ist _vermiss_. _Vermiss'_ ist ortographisch korrekt, auch wenn nicht Hochdeutsch. Oder?

Jana


----------



## Henryk

Man kann Hochdeutsch an der Ausschrift festmachen? 

Durch Apostrophe ersetzt wird nur das Wort "es" nach Verben (muss jedoch nicht) und bei unbestimmten Artikeln: "Was 'nen Spaß!"/"So 'n Quatsch!"

Beim Genitiv und bei Stadtverkürzungen sowieso. 

Okay, "inkorrekt" klingt sehr festgelegt, mir wurde im letzten Jahr beigebracht es nicht zu setzen.


----------



## gaer

Henryk said:


> Kann man wirklich sagen, dass das dialektal ist? Ich würde das eher als Standard betrachten, nur eben nicht so schön formell wie mit dem e.


No, you can't say anything is dialect if I understand it. 

Actually, I'm partially kidding, but partially not. If a way of writing something is so common that I immediately recognize it from books I've read, it has to be very close to standard, but standard as a way of showing speech in dialogue, much like "gonna". "Gonna" has nothing to do with dialect, but I don't like to see it written except in passages in books that are showing how people are speaking.

We have to make clear when we are talking about standard (or very common informal) pronunciation as opposed to writing that follows standard rules. "Doncha" think? 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

Henryk said:


> Man kann Hochdeutsch an der Ausschrift festmachen?
> 
> Durch Apostrophe ersetzt wird nur das Wort "es" nach Verben (muss jedoch nicht) und bei unbestimmten Artikeln: "Was 'nen Spaß!"/"So 'n Quatsch!"
> 
> Beim Genitiv und bei Stadtverkürzungen sowieso.
> 
> Okay, "inkorrekt" klingt sehr festgelegt, mir wurde im letzten Jahr beigebracht es nicht zu setzen.


 
Schon wieder.  

Also, ich kann nur für die "alte neue Rechtschreibung" (Duden 2004) sprechen:



> K13 Man setzt einen Apostroph bei Wörtern mit Auslassungen, wenn die verkürzten Wortformen sonst schwer lesbar oder missverständlich wären <§ 96 (2)>.
> [...]
> Solche Formen treten oft in dichterischen Texten auf. Als gut lesbar und unmissverständlich gelten dagegen im Allgemeinen die folgenden Fälle:
> [...]
> 2. Es entfällt ein Schluss-e bei bestimmten Verben: "Ich lass das nicht zu."


 
Der Duden erlaubt als "ich vermiss dich", aber ich finde es dennoch nicht angebracht, diese Form zu benutzen. Ich schreib hier im Forum auch nicht verkürzter, wenns möglich wär. 

Wenn man nämlich in der Schule lernt, dass die korrekte Form "I'm not going to" heißt, alle aber nur "I'm not gonna" oder gar "Ain't gon'" schrieben, so würde es mich schon ein wenig verwirren.


----------



## AdrienisMonAmour

How would I say to my boyfriend, " I really miss you... I want you near me. You can't leave Wednesday because I haven't been with you long enough..."

my attemp ( I've never taken german in my life, just french  )

-- Ich verpasse wirklich Sie... Ich will Sie nahe mich. Sie können Mittwoch nicht gehen, weil ich mit Sie lang genug nicht gewesen bin...--

please change it so that it doesn't sound so.. "formal"

thanks in advance!


----------



## Whodunit

AdrienisMonAmour said:


> Please change it so that it doesn't sound so.. "formal"
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
Hi AdriensMonAmour,

You wouldn't say it like that in German. The pronoun "Sie" is used whenever you need to address a person you don't know well (French: vous), whereas you'd use "du" in an informal situation (French: tu).

"To miss" means "vermissen" in German when it's used with persons, especially those you really like (French: il me manque). You can "verpassen" a train, or someone that should arrive at some meeting point, but somehow you missed him (French: rater).

"To be long enough with someone" is "lange mit jemandem zusammen sein" in German.

Would you mind trying it again with my help? Then I can correct all minor and subtle mistakes.


----------



## starrynightrhone

Whodunit said:


> Would you mind trying it again with my help? Then I can correct all minor and subtle mistakes.


 

Whodunit, I think AdriensMonAmour doesn't speak German well enough to try again. She said in her post that she's never taken any German classes. 

Just help her


----------



## Kajjo

AdrienisMonAmour said:


> How would I say to my boyfriend, " I really miss you... I want you near me. You can't leave Wednesday because I haven't been with you long enough..."
> 
> my attemp ( I've never taken german in my life, just french  )
> 
> -- Ich verpasse wirklich Sie... Ich will Sie nahe mich. Sie können Mittwoch nicht gehen, weil ich mit Sie lang genug nicht gewesen bin...--
> 
> please change it so that it doesn't sound so.. "formal"
> 
> thanks in advance!


_"Ich vermisse Dich wirklich... Ich möchte Dich bei mir haben. Du kannst Mittwoch noch nicht abfahren, denn wir haben noch nicht genug Zeit miteinander verbracht."
_
Kajjo


----------



## AdrienisMonAmour

starrynightrhone you were exactly right. I had no idea how to change what I had written.  

thank you everyone!


----------

